# Como seria o clima português se...



## litorallover (4 Mai 2013 às 18:10)

se as os centros barométricos trocassem de lugar. Ou seja, as baixas pressões subpolar descessem PERMANENTE para o sítio dos anticiclones subtropicais, vice-versa.... O mesmo com os anticiclones polares.


----------



## camrov8 (4 Mai 2013 às 20:42)

este inverno e inicio de primavera respondem a tua pergunta


----------



## belem (4 Mai 2013 às 23:11)

Se acontecesse de forma regular (climaticamente) e até quase todo o ano, se calhar teriamos uma Idade do Gelo ou algo semelhante.
Para isso acontecer assim, o ângulo do eixo da Terra, eventualmente não seria o mesmo que o atual, a Corrente do Golfo não chegaria à Europa, etc...
E isto já aconteceu várias vezes.
Acho piada a organização da nossa sociedade, sobretudo a nível agrícola, silvícola, ambiental e arquitetónico.pois nunca pôe em consideração a hipótese do clima mudar. Deviamos cada vez mais olhar para natureza, para perceber como as coisas funcionam.
Há poucos séculos houve uma pequena idade do Gelo, que causou uma enorme destruição, pois havia gente que achava que o clima não iria mudar. Desde então e pelos vistos, não se aprendeu muito com os erros e hoje sempre que há alguma coisa (seja seca, cheia, etc...) aparecem logo muitos prejuizos.
E nem é preciso ser um evento comparável a muitos do passado.


----------



## irpsit (5 Mai 2013 às 14:55)

Se a jet stream descesse permanentemente, ocorreria um vortice polar anticiclónico permanente e muito forte, pois este seria reforçado pela presença de uma grande massa de gelo sob as regiões polares (tal como ocorre na Antártica).

Terias um clima frio e chuvoso inicialmente cada vez mais a sul, Portugal e numa fase posterior o norte de África, enquanto primeiro a Islândia e depois o Reino Unido e Europa Central ficariam muito mais secas e frias.

Neste momento, a jet stream tem tido ondulações que por vezes trazem chuva a sul, mas mais a norte, onde vivo, não se nota qualquer alteração que nos diga que uma idade fria venha a caminho. O clima Islandês continua muito húmido e ameno.

À medida que estas mudanças ficassem permanentes, o clima arrefeceria (essa transição seria claro gradual e duraria séculos), embora o shift da jet stream pudesse ficar permanente numa questão de poucos anos e a temperatura cair uns 5ºC em poucos anos (como ocorreu no Young Dryas). À medida que isso acontece, a precipitação a norte caíria só sob a forma de neve e não haveria verão. Ao não haver verão, a grande superfície branca arrefeceria ainda mais o pólo reforçando o padrão.

Para isso ocorrer é necessário haver uma considerável mudança no input solar e/ou nos gases de estufa, ou presença de poeira (por exemplo por actividade vulcânica ou uma guerra nuclear) que bloqueie os raios solares.

O clima português gradualmente tornar-se-ia como o do Reino Unido e depois como o da Escócia, frio e chuvoso, sem grande verão. A tundra desceria da Islândia para o resto da Europa e no pico da idade glacial chegaria igualmente a Portugal. Portugal teria invernos cheios de neve até bem tarde, formação de glaciares nas zonas montanhosas, e verões frescos na ordem dos 10ºC. A Europa por seu turno ficaria gradualmente completamente glaciada.

O que eu tenho curiosidade é em saber como é que o clima poderia tornar-se temperado ou tropical em quase todo o planeta?

O que acontece se a temperatura subir os tais 5ºC que são previstos, ou até mais. Se derreter todo o gelo polar. Naturalmente a jet stream começara a migrar mais para norte, ou então os padrões climáticos mudar-se-ão radicalmente.

Alguém sabe como seria?

Esta hipótese é muito mais provável do que uma idade glacial, já que temos uma variavel nova: os gases de estufa resultantes da actividade humana e a desflorestação massiva e desertificação de muitas zonas tropicais.


----------



## belem (5 Mai 2013 às 16:58)

Sim, eu acredito que se formariam glaciares em algumas montanhas do nosso país, e que o clima deveria ser bem mais frio que hoje (mas bem mais, atrevo-me mesmo a dizer, que é dificil de imaginar), mas como sobreviveram vários elementos laurissilvicos e mediterrânicos, em alguns vales isolados da Estremadura (mesmo no auge da Idade do Gelo), algumas regiões não deviam ficar cobertas de neve por muito tempo, ou pelo menos, ainda permitiam que houvesse tempo suficiente para a floração e reprodução destas plantas exigentes em calor (sobreviventes portanto do período Terciário).

Mas também é verdade, que pouco mais para o interior, já cresciam pinheiros silvestres, e variadas outras espécies de coníferas, mesmo em zonas de pouca altitude. 
Também cresciam florestas de caducifólias (tílias, aveleiras, carvalhos-roble, etc...), não muito longe de sítios, como Óbidos.

Nesta altura, bastava uma pequena alteração do relevo e exposição para existir enormes diferenças.
Acredito que muitas destas formações vegetais, ainda existiriam hoje no nosso país (só que em locais diferentes) caso não tivessemos destruído grande parte da nossa floresta nativa.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Mai 2013 às 19:50)

calma com os glacieares que eu saiba e currijam-me se me enganar so a estrela teve um glaciar permanente e não se esquessam do eixo de rotação


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Mai 2013 às 23:44)

camrov8 disse:


> calma com os glacieares que eu saiba e currijam-me se me enganar so a estrela teve um glaciar permanente e não se esquessam do eixo de rotação



O Geres também teve...


----------



## Agreste (7 Mai 2013 às 15:03)

litorallover disse:


> se as os centros barométricos trocassem de lugar. Ou seja, as baixas pressões subpolar descessem PERMANENTE para o sítio dos anticiclones subtropicais, vice-versa.... O mesmo com os anticiclones polares.



Teríamos de inclinar a terra 90º em relação à posição actual ou que o planeta tivesse uma órbita mais excêntrica. Para ter um clima ainda mais caótico era preciso imaginar que perdíamos o nosso único satélite.


----------



## litorallover (7 Mai 2013 às 21:16)

Agreste disse:


> Teríamos de inclinar a terra 90º em relação à posição actual ou que o planeta tivesse uma órbita mais excêntrica. Para ter um clima ainda mais caótico era preciso imaginar que perdíamos o nosso único satélite.


Oh, creio que devia ter sido mais específico. Como seria o clima português se... pronto, com as mudanças que referi, mas sem qualquer alteração no posicionamento da terra. (Sim eu sei que seria impossível isto acontecer sem tal coisa) Mas que os centros barométrico continuassem a ter a sua deslocação normal (Ou seja, se as depressões que descem em latitude no inverno na verdade fossem anticiclones e vice-versa)


----------



## camrov8 (8 Mai 2013 às 19:46)

Haaaaa, épa verão muito humido mas não frio visto que as baixas pressõe favorecem   as circulações de sul. Cá por cima os melhores dias de praia antecedem dias de chuva, o inverno seria mais seco e mais frio visto que a chuva costuma ajuda a amenizar as temperaturas, muito semelhante ao clima continental


----------



## belem (8 Mai 2013 às 20:08)

litorallover disse:


> Oh, creio que devia ter sido mais específico. Como seria o clima português se... pronto, com as mudanças que referi, mas sem qualquer alteração no posicionamento da terra. (Sim eu sei que seria impossível isto acontecer sem tal coisa) Mas que os centros barométrico continuassem a ter a sua deslocação normal (Ou seja, se as depressões que descem em latitude no inverno na verdade fossem anticiclones e vice-versa)



Se isso acontecesse (e sem alteração do posicionamento do eixo da Terra) teriamos um clima de tipo continental.


----------



## Art-J (8 Mai 2013 às 23:29)

Diria que para sabermos como seria o clima nos primeiros tempos basta olhar para o outro lado do Atlântico à mesma latitude: Nova Iorque, não influenciada pela corrente do golfo.

Portanto no pico do Inverno até as cidades costeiras veriam neve com alguma regularidade, embora um manto persistente apenas provavelmente no interior. E verões mais quentes do que actualmente. Basicamente passaríamos de um clima mediterrâneo para um clima continental. Porventura, assistiríamos a uma quase inexistência de clima mediterrâneo na Europa e uma rápida transição para clima tropical, a sul de Portugal. Na Europa passaríamos apenas a invernos mais rigorosos.. a Escandinávia e Europa de Leste poderiam ficar semelhantes à Sibéria mas mesmo assim não acredito em glaciares generalizados a sul do circulo polar. É que corrijam-me se estou enganado, mas as épocas glaciares deveram-se a mais factores independentes da corrente do golfo não?


----------



## camrov8 (9 Mai 2013 às 19:30)

Art-J disse:


> Diria que para sabermos como seria o clima nos primeiros tempos basta olhar para o outro lado do Atlântico à mesma latitude: Nova Iorque, não influenciada pela corrente do golfo.
> 
> Portanto no pico do Inverno até as cidades costeiras veriam neve com alguma regularidade, embora um manto persistente apenas provavelmente no interior. E verões mais quentes do que actualmente. Basicamente passaríamos de um clima mediterrâneo para um clima continental. Porventura, assistiríamos a uma quase inexistência de clima mediterrâneo na Europa e uma rápida transição para clima tropical, a sul de Portugal. Na Europa passaríamos apenas a invernos mais rigorosos.. a Escandinávia e Europa de Leste poderiam ficar semelhantes à Sibéria mas mesmo assim não acredito em glaciares generalizados a sul do circulo polar. É que corrijam-me se estou enganado, mas as épocas glaciares deveram-se a mais factores independentes da corrente do golfo não?



sim a corrente é bastante robusta e não fica parada muito tempo, tem mais mais a ver com os ciclos do eixo da terra que têm um ciclo com uma periocidade igual aos ciclos glaceares e não esquecendo os ciclos bio-geologicos


----------



## Norther (10 Mai 2013 às 14:04)

Uma informação:

Parque da Serra da Estrela:
O maciço da Serra da Estrela com uma altura maxima de 1993 metros é composto por um planalto com altitudes que rondam os 1800m. No maximo da glaciação, há cerca de 18000 anos, uma calote de gelo cobrindo o planalto da Torre até ao Vale do Conde, de onde divergiam 7 linguas glaciares que escoavam pelos profundos vales periféricos. O glaciar do Zezere pelos amplos circos da Candeeira, Covão da Ametade, Covão Cimeiro, originou a mais extensa lingua de gelo da Serra da Estrela, atingindo, segundo os estudos de Suzanne Daveau (1971), 13 km de comprimento e a altitude mínima de 680m próximo a S.Gabriel. Zonas aplanadas, superficies polidas,vales Glaciaricos, moreias, circos, lagoas, relvados húmidos, são marcas evidemtes da glaciação.

Únicos em Portugal, os vales Glaciares da Serra da Estrela são hoje a imagem viva de como a glaciação deixou impressionantes testemunhos.

A Rota dos Vales Glaciares permite a observação do local de origem glaciar – a cúpula do cima da montanha – dos vales desenhados pelas várias línguas de gelo e dos depósitos deixados por esta massa de gelo em movimento.

Vale Glaciar do Zêzere, Vale Glaciar de Alforfa, Vale Glaciar de Loriga, Vale Glaciar do Covão Grande, Vale Glaciar do Covão do Urso são os cinco percursos que o gelo traçou e que o Homem pode agora descobrir em perfeita comunhão com a natureza.

Há milhares de anos, a Glaciação na Serra da Estrela permitiu a existência de neves perpétuas (a partir de 1.650m) que se fundiam durante o ano ficando compactadas e dando origem ao gelo.

Assim, acabou por se formar uma cúpula de gelo no Planalto da Torre que teria uma superfície de cerca de 70 Km2 e uma espessura de 80m.

O progressivo aumento da temperatura – sempre negativa, nesta era de glaciação – originou a formação de línguas de gelo que escoavam para as altitudes mais baixas, moldando então os vales já existentes.


----------



## duero (10 Mai 2013 às 17:31)

belem disse:


> Se isso acontecesse (e sem alteração do posicionamento do eixo da Terra) teriamos um clima de tipo continental.



Es posible que por la posición oceanica de Portugal hubiera dos opciones:

1ª opción: Lisboa tendría el clima de Montevideo. Las temperaturas serían las mismas como acontece hoy, mas las precipitaciones serían algo mayores y mejor repartidas a lo largo del año con un pequeño máximo estival.

2ª opción: Lisboa sería como Tokio (en clima). Temperaturas mas bajas en invierno, mas altas en verano, con mayores precipitaciones de claro máximo estival.


----------



## belem (10 Mai 2013 às 22:45)

Ou seja haveria uma continentalização do clima.

Mas atenção que a corrente quente do Japão chega a Tóquio e Montevideo também recebe uma corrente quente.


----------

